# Tail Vibrating?



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive posted something about this before but I didnt describe the word much what does it mean if your cockatiels tail is vibrating (shaking fast)?

Just thought I'd add a picture of my African Grey Tiko since nobody ever saw her.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Brandon, would you believe it, I just posted about tail vibrating just a second before I read your post! I can't find much info either except if they do this immediately at something then it means they are excited/happy, and it they do it a little bit after "something" it means they are frustrated. Today Taco has been doing this while preening. She would preen for a minute then fan her tail really fast. Since it is about a minute into preening, I take it as being frustrated???


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Btw, I like Tiki, she is beautiful.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tacotielca said:


> Brandon, would you believe it, I just posted about tail vibrating just a second before I read your post! I can't find much info either except if they do this immediately at something then it means they are excited/happy, and it they do it a little bit after "something" it means they are frustrated. Today Taco has been doing this while preening. She would preen for a minute then fan her tail really fast. Since it is about a minute into preening, I take it as being frustrated???


He usually makes those cute little crunching beak sounds while doing it and thanks Tiko is really nice and friendly but she can give a hard bite if you do something wrong


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, my husband wanted an African Grey but I wondered how active and noisy they are as Peppy is a bit too much already, He wants a talker to replace our previous vocal bird. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

mohum said:


> Hi, my husband wanted an African Grey but I wondered how active and noisy they are as Peppy is a bit too much already, He wants a talker to replace our previous vocal bird. Any advice would be welcome.


Tiko isn't noisy at all she is 6 years old and has never made any African grey noises she does mimic the cockatiel chirp and Rocko chirps back and she talks and makes sounds from Tv turning on etc but she's never noisy and they really have a good bond with you.She's also very shy she won't talk if your in the room but when your in a different room you can hear her saying a lot lol


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your Tiko is so cute! Id like to have an African Grey myself but I live in a small apartment with hubby and cive cockatiels already It would not be fair We havent got the room X x


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

nassrah said:


> Your Tiko is so cute! Id like to have an African Grey myself but I live in a small apartment with hubby and cive cockatiels already It would not be fair We havent got the room X x


Thanks they are great talkers


----------

